# Brazil vs Argentina on now(NBATV)



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'll go ahead and start a thread for this one as this should be a pretty good contest between quality opponents.Right now it's 23-16 for Brazil at the end of the first quarter.It's been a good game so far,although the refs are baffling me.The calls seem to be equally bizarre thus far,so I guess that's only fair.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brazilians are shooting the lights out from outside.I think they're 6 for 8.Argentina hasn't looked really good offensively.They've already locked up a trip to the semifinals so maybe they're coasting a little.Brazil is up 42-28 at the half


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Diable said:


> Brazilians are shooting the lights out from outside.I think they're 6 for 8.Argentina hasn't looked really good offensively.They've already locked up a trip to the semifinals so maybe they're coasting a little.Brazil is up 42-28 at the half


Any good prospect playing in this game that could help a NBA team?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

nearly everyone on both these rosters are playing professionally in the NBA or in the highest leagues in Spain and Italy.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brazil has just become horribly tentative in this game...It's as though they never really believed they could win.The game goes to overtime and that may affect the start time of the USA game.Hopefully they won't try to rush things like they did in the game when the Canadian blew out his knee after FIBA started the game after about ten minutes of warmups.


----------

